# Amtrak - Grand Canyon Getaway Round Trip from Chicago



## Senthil (Apr 17, 2016)

We are planning to do the following train journeys in USA. This is our first vacation to USA and we heard not so many good things about Amtrak. As I was searching for views on Amtrak trips, I came across this site hence positing for helping us decide

- WE plan to take the train from Boston South station to Chicago and then do the Grand Canyon Getaway Round Trip from Chicago.

Does any of you feel that we could run into trouble because of the unreliability of Amtrak service (this is only a view based on internet posting on consumeraffairs.com site)? Is it true that Amtrak service is as bad as portrayed here? Would we enjoy our train journey? We love traveling by trains as we feel that this is the best way to see the country. We are planning to book the sleeper option for a family of 3.

Would be grateful to hear opinions, suggestions and views on our plan. Should we do it or not?

Thanks in advance for helping us decide.


----------



## oregon pioneer (Apr 17, 2016)

Since this is a forum for Amtrak enthusiasts, you are probably going to hear a lot of opinions in favor of taking your trip on Amtrak. You should also get some good advice! I would say "go for it." Amtrak's on-time performance has improved, in my opinion. There may still be incidents that cause large delays because, unlike the rest of the world, the US does not have dedicated rail corridors where passenger trains have absolute priority.

If you are at all doubtful about making the connection in Chicago (and I have never missed that particular connection, which I've made as recently as last December), you should plan an overnight in Chicago and take in the sights of one of the most enjoyable cities in the USA. If I had a vacation planned where arriving a day late would be a serious problem, I would certainly allow that extra overnight "just in case."

I am one of those that always enjoys the experience on Amtrak, even those times when some portion (an Amtrak employee, another passenger, or equipment failure) provides a less than stellar moment. The scenery on the routes you have chosen is absolutely wonderful, and you should have a great time!


----------



## tomfuller (Apr 17, 2016)

I would be concerned about the overnight acomodations in Williams AZ. The SW Chief is scheduled to arrive at 9:33PM but could easily be after 10 PM.

The Grand Canyon Railway is an overpriced tourist attraction IMO.

Consider taking the SW Chief only to Albuquerque and renting a car from there. You will be able to see a lot of things in Northern NM and Arizona on your own pace.

Were you planning on flying back to Boston or elsewhere from Chicago?

Are you sure you don't want to go onward to Los Angeles after seeing the Grand Canyon?


----------



## TinCan782 (Apr 17, 2016)

Several years ago, we did the Grand Canyon Railway for our anniversary. We took the SWC from LA (opposite direction of you), easy transfer to the Grand Canyon Railway Hotel in Williams. Traveled up to the Canyon riding in an open platform parlor car. Spent 2 nights in a Bright Angel Lodge Cabin. The return trip from the Canyon to LA was just as good.

I don't know if the Grand Canyon Railway is "overpriced" or not, it was within our budget. The folks at the hotel and on the train provided an excellent level of service!. BTW, the GCRY Hotel is in contact with Amtrak and WILL be there to meet the SWC, late or early!

The Grand Canyon Railway...

https://www.flickr.com/photos/frensicpic/albums/72157629087045127

Williams, AZ ...

https://www.flickr.com/photos/frensicpic/albums/72157629086690003


----------



## DonNadeau (Apr 17, 2016)

For reasons often beyond its control, Amtrak long-distance trains can become very late. I always advise against same day connections between them.

It's such a shame to limit your western U.S. visit to the Grand Canyon and to also not enjoy it at sunrise or sunset when it's colors are so vivid.

I don't know enough about you too many suggestions, but in general please consider

1) Staying a night at the Grand Canyon and staying additional nights at Flagstaff or Williams, where from either you can use day tours to access Sedona, Hopi Reservation, etc. Haven't used the following company, but it gives an overview of types of tours available: http://openroadtoursusa.com/tours/flagstaff-az

2) Include three nights on the way in Santa Fe, Mexico. Its Amtrak rail stop in Lamy and Amtrak can make transfer to Santa Fe part of your ticket, if done at the same time as your trains are booked.

A good travel counselor, who works with Amtrak, should be able easily to set this up for you.

Enjoy.


----------



## Manny T (Apr 18, 2016)

To me the train from Boston to Chicago plus the Amtrak Vacation Grand Canyon Getaway roundtrip from Chicago sounds perfect for a family of 3 on their first trip to the USA. Obviously you picked THIS itinerary because it suits your interests and budget; I am sure you know that travel possibilities in the USA are almost infinite, so suggestions for add-ons like 3 nights in Santa Fe etc. would seem questionable to me. You can save them for another trip. Keep it simple on your first trip. Remember the folks on this forum are well versed in USA geography and Amtrak, whereas you are perhaps not--it seems complicated. An Amtrak package, like the Grand Canyon Getaway, makes perfect sense. I note that your choice of cities, Boston and Chicago, and a natural wonder like the Grand Canyon (which I have just flown over and never visited!!) seems to me like a good first taste of this country.

Within the parameters of your very good choices, I would recommend spending at least 2 nights in Chicago, first to break up your train journey, and second because the city has so much to offer. The only caveat has to do with the weather--it can be brutal in the dead of winter--but not everyone minds that, and the other three seasons are terrific.

As far as qualms about Amtrak, absolutely no one can predict how your trips will go. The one thing that is true of Amtrak today is INCONSISTENCY--many many trips can be flawless, you might even arrive 30 minutes early; other trips can be horrendous--6 hours+ late. No way to predict in advance. Same with on-board service--it can be great or poor. One thing is certain--compared to flying, traveling on Amtrak will yield a REAL vacation experience, with real people, scenery, and lots of time spent traveling. If that's your thing you should try it. I wouldn't be deterred by consumer complaint sites--naturally the things you read there will be horror stories. That's what those sites are for.

Hope you have a great visit!


----------



## travelchick45 (Apr 18, 2016)

I agree with those saying take the train only to Albuquerque. We will be taking the train in June for the first time but it is much more economical to get off at Albuquerque and drive to the Grand Canyon. Plus the arrival and departure times up in Williams are awful. Also if you drive you will get to see a bit of old route 66, the Petrified Forest and Painted desert and the Meteor Crater.


----------



## Senthil (Apr 18, 2016)

Thanks a lot to all those posting their suggestions and helping us ease our concerns for the trip. Even if the train is 5-6 hours late, it really does not matter since we are on a holiday and in no rush. We are for sure taking the Amtrak Grand Canyon trip. We fly back from Chicago to Charlotte. We will buffer in enough back up days to enjoy the holiday with no rush. Our plan for the trip is land in Boston, take the train to Chicago, do the Grand Canyon tour, fly to Orlando and then fly to Charlotte (visiting family) and then to Washington and New York and back home to Dubai. We planned this entire trip for 21 days.


----------



## Lonestar648 (Apr 18, 2016)

Take the train, you will not regret it. The connection in Chicago is easily made almost every day, so plan a same day connection. Worse case, Amtrak takes you off a station or two early and vans you to catch your connection a station or two out of Chicago. I am making a long 4 different LD train trip this summer, just love seeing what God created that we in this country too often take for granted.


----------



## ehbowen (Apr 19, 2016)

The Grand Canyon Railway is an excellent choice, well worth the expense. They have entertainers which pass through the cars during the trip, which helps to pass the time. The scenery...if you're expecting mountains and canyons all the way you'll be disappointed as the plateau the train traverses is fairly flat, but if you can enjoy pine forests you will be pleased and, of course, there is the Canyon Of All Canyons waiting for you at the destination.

If there is one caveat I would have for you it is a strong recommendation to upgrade your seating, if the package does not already come with an upgrade. GCR's basic "coach class" is 1950s commuter cars with Torquemada seats. They'd be fine for a 30 minute commute, but after 2-1/2 hours my father and I had more than our fill of them. I spoke with the ticket agent at the Grand Canyon about upgrading, and they were kind enough to offer us a complimentary upgrade to the observation dome for the trip back. When I next do the trip I will be sure to book, at the very least, GCR's "First Class", which is comparable to Amtrak's normal long distance coach.

Don't worry about the late arrival in Williams; the GCR hotel handles these situations all the time. The hotel van will meet your train at the Williams Junction platform 3 miles east of Williams (the Santa Fe main line was rerouted bypassing Williams proper in the 1960s, although the branch to Phoenix still runs through town); they send the van for all trains and it waits until they arrive. They serve a buffet breakfast before your morning departure to the Canyon and likewise for dinner upon your return.

Have a great trip...wish I could join you!


----------



## Metra Electric Rider (Apr 19, 2016)

For someone not from the US driving long distances might not be the best suggestion*, although you can see the Meteor Crater, Petrified Forest, Wupatki, San Francisco Peaks, etc.

* Even though driving in the US is usually fairly easy and straightforward, the long distances can sometimes surprise visitors, although it does give a lot of freedom in destination and stops.


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2016)

Finally the tickets are booked and we are looking forward to the trip. We made some slight changes. We are taking the flight from Boston to Chicago and then the Southwest Chief to Williams, Grand Canyon Railway from Williams to the Grand Canyon, staying there for a day and then back to Williams.

Really appreciate every one who posted here and helped ease our fears about Amtrak.


----------



## oregon pioneer (Apr 22, 2016)

Have a really, really fun time! And let us know how it turns out.


----------



## DonNadeau (Apr 22, 2016)

Guest said:


> Finally the tickets are booked and we are looking forward to the trip. We made some slight changes. We are taking the flight from Boston to Chicago and then the Southwest Chief to Williams, Grand Canyon Railway from Williams to the Grand Canyon, staying there for a day and then back to Williams.
> 
> Really appreciate every one who posted here and helped ease our fears about Amtrak.


I am so very glad that you are staying a night at the Grand Canyon. I didn't want you to travel nearly across the country and be disappointed.

Although you will never feel that you are in a large city, the air around the Grand Canyon has become less pure than it used to be and that can create a haze during the day.

The canyon achieves its most brilliant vibrancy at sunrise and sunset. You won't have to be professional photographers to capture wonderful images. Walk along the rim trail (it doesn't descend) that goes east from El Tovar Hotel.

You will nearly certainly also love exploring Williams' downtown Route 66 heritage.

Please have a wonderful trip!


----------

